# Concourse Entry



## DarrenScott (Dec 4, 2012)

Please can I have some help, what criteria does a car need to have to be eligible for a Concourse Entry, what standards are expected, I am trying to judge whether my car would be a suitable entry.
Thanks


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this for stand or show & shine?


----------



## DarrenScott (Dec 4, 2012)

Not sure, there is one at the EvenTT event this weekend.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It just has to be very clean and shiny


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just go for it anyone can enter just make sure you bring plenty of cleaning gear on the day


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

May even be an orange entry this year :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> May even be an orange entry this year :wink:


  good on you


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I did consider it but I very much doubt it's good enough.

Just too many small flaws


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

carpet3 said:


> I did consider it but I very much doubt it's good enough.
> 
> Just too many small flaws


If you don't enter you will never know its not the winning its the taking part it's all just a bit of fun


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I would urge people to enter this year, we've got some great prizes from Dodo Juice to give away and the more people who enter the more fun it is


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

It will be my first time aswell Darren so you wont be the only one. It will be good to see how close we are to the best.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

silverback77 said:


> It will be my first time aswell Darren so you wont be the only one. It will be good to see how close we are to the best.


Both yours Kris and Darren's are very very close IMO. Good luck.


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> carpet3 said:
> 
> 
> > I did consider it but I very much doubt it's good enough.
> ...


There's a chip in the bonnet that's been touched up but doesn't look right.

There's also a noticable dint on the bumper by the boot as well as a few stone chip marks 

These things annoy me greatly


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

carpet3 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > carpet3 said:
> ...


Stone chips I am sorry to say are a fact of life we all have them [smiley=bigcry.gif] so don't worry just go for it it is all good fun


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just collected these, so this is what you're competing for, along with a host of Dodo Juice goodies.


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

What's the latest I can decide? Might see how she shines up tomorrow.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Can decide on the day if you like, just say you want to be in the concours competition when you arrive on the gate.


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks. I'll see how dirty it is when I arrive then :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just go for it anyone can enter just make sure you bring plenty of cleaning gear on the day


And don't park next to Andy as he will dirty your wheels when you are not looking :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

carpet3 said:


> Thanks. I'll see how dirty it is when I arrive then :lol:


Don't worry just driven 170 miles in the poring rain to get to the Hotel a day early [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just go for it anyone can enter just make sure you bring plenty of cleaning gear on the day
> ...


Not just the wheels mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## DarrenScott (Dec 4, 2012)

I am in, what time is judging? If I arrive 10 how long will I have to prep?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We usually start the judging about 1pm.

If you are doing concours you can come in earlier from 9am we always say, extra hour to prep if needed.


----------



## DarrenScott (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Nick, I hope to meet you tomorrow as you are my local rep


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Make sure you find me and introduce yourself  I seem to always say hello to loads of people but without a name or forum name I never remember who's who. So I'd say that to anyone coming, just make sure to say who you are as it really helps.

However, we are trying something new this year which is always suggested, we've got a load of stickers on the club stand for people to write their name/forum name on and stick on them


----------



## DarrenScott (Dec 4, 2012)

Right, cars all clean, just need need to move evenTT13 to my house so I don't need to drive it!


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

DarrenScott said:


> Right, cars all clean, just need need to move evenTT13 to my house so I don't need to drive it!


Your car was really nice I did enjoy judging it , one of the nicest TT I've looked at


----------



## DarrenScott (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you Paul, it was a pleasant surprise to come 2nd, I really thought both Yellow_TT and silverback77 would both beat me. Yellow_TT sets a mega standard, which I am sure will put quite a few people off entering, no offence to you Andy, as you have a stunning car, but it will taken a massive effort for anyone to even get close!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

DarrenScott said:


> Thank you Paul, it was a pleasant surprise to come 2nd,


Not surprised at all Darren , didn't I tell you that you have one of the best TT's in the land.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DarrenScott said:


> Thank you Paul, it was a pleasant surprise to come 2nd, I really thought both Yellow_TT and silverback77 would both beat me. Yellow_TT sets a mega standard, which I am sure will put quite a few people off entering, no offence to you Andy, as you have a stunning car, but it will taken a massive effort for anyone to even get close!


No offence at all Darren  but I did come second last year and the year before [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------

